# For those of you in the US, what are your thoughts on the elections?



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

Do you plan on voting? if so for who?
interested in hearing your thoughts!


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I dread the media circus that seems to start two years before the elections. Endless debates, tv coverage, and none of these guys even make a difference to anything once elected. Quite frankly I feel like this every few years.


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

Hmmm check this out may be something you'd like.








Chicane said:


> I dread the media circus that seems to start two years before the elections. Endless debates, tv coverage, and none of these guys even make a difference to anything once elected. Quite frankly I feel like this every few years.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

i've been disgusted in politics for years now. Its a total dysfunctional family and everyone is our for themselves. Its part of our mentally ill society and how it runs. lol


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

I feel like it's all a huge, huge front, but I would vote Bernie. I would like to see an unlikely winner, and another Democrat.

Does our vote even matter, btw? I think they're counted like shit and everything is presented in a slanted way by lizards in men suits.

(You can see my paranoia here.)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Surfer Rosa said:


> but I would vote Bernie


You would vote? or are going to? That's how Bernie is going to *not* win, by people not voting.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Tru


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

I hope ANYONE BUT Bernie or Trump wins. These two radicals will ruin this country. Seriously.


----------



## nafthegr8903 (Jul 16, 2010)

I like Rubio though i think it would be wild if trump were to win, it would be a circus and circuses are entertaining at least


----------

